# coyotes



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

i was at my families land this weekend for memorial day and heard a ton of coyotes. my aunt said she sees them all the time and i mentioned hunting them out there. she said i could anytime i want to, which was awesome, but i guess i dont really know what people do with coyotes when hunted in the summer because there only really worth there fur and thats only really nice and thick during the winter? and the guy that owns the land down the road has lost two chickens and a sheep and told me to just leave em out by the tracks if i shoot one? anyhow, anybody that hunts coyotes during summer, what do you do with your kill?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

PARK92,
Welcome to OGF forums! 

There are many views to hunting coyotes.
I have several views, here's a few:
* Kill 'em all.
* Show 'em the same mercy that they show the fawns.
* Dead is dead. There's no such thing as overkill.
* Make buzzard bait out of them.

If they coyotes in that area are killing livestock, they're a menace and the population needs to be cut back. I have the same thing in my area and now that the weather has cooled down a bit, I'll be back out there with my .25-06 to knock a few of them down.

If you've never hunting coyotes before, they're very smart...way smarter than a trophy buck and have the eyes/ears to go with it.  Read some of the info on the Predator Masters' website and you'll have an idea of what you're up against. Enjoy!
www.predatormastersforums.com/forums/ubbthreads.php

What you decide on a weapon choice may determine your success. Centerfire is the way to go, as coyotes are tough customers.

Bowhunter57


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

x2 on what Bowhunter said !! I could not have expressed my views any better than that.


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

thanks, i plan on hunting them with a shotgun for now. and i have a few other places that ive recently got permission to hunt so a nice centerfire rifle is next on my list. i will probably be doing this in the next couple weeks or so.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

If you have access to a .22, use it! I hunt them with a .22 mag using ballistic tips and can confidently take them out over 150 yards with well placed shots. I have killed them with .22LR also using CCI stingers out to 100 yards or so. High shoulder shots and head shots are the name of the game and will anchor them just fine! Shotguns limit the range too much and getting coyotes under 50 yards can be quite a challenge, especially if they've been called before. I agree with bowhunter57 except you don't have to have a centerfire rifle, though they are nice to have!
Kill em' all!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

leave em lay dead to rot as far as im concerned.


----------

